# Hognose Snake



## cloud jaguar (Jun 8, 2010)

I once kept many snakes but not for years - I am thinking i really want a couple of light-phase western hogs - anyone know a breeder near Los Angeles?

Do you have any experience raising hogs? Thankx


----------

